# Natural IUI treatment?



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

HI

I had my first IUI with medication and got a BFP ( twins). I want to try naturally, with no medication. I see my hopes for having twins again high (probably more so due to my age).

Anyone tried natural IUI and worked first time? I am hoping to have one more baby to complete our family.

Hope x

My life in pictures : https://vegiemamablog.wordpress.com/

/links


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I had natural IUI in August 2013 and fell pregnant first time and now have a healthy 2 year old. BUT our issue was 'only' that we're a 2 mum family, so lack of sperm


----------



## Emmy123 (Jun 11, 2013)

I also had natural IUI August 2013 (I was single) was my second attempt but now having a lovely 2 year old 😀


----------

